# 125 watts over a 30 gallon high



## 1987 (Jan 14, 2007)

Is this good enough to reach 3.5+ wpg? I know after 20 inches things get odd=/


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

without knowing the exact dimensions of your tank, you've got 4.2 wpg, which is in the high light area.

if your tank is 20" high, don't forget to subtract ~3" for the substrate, you're really going down about ~17" depending on how high you mount your lights.

what do you plan on using for co2? diy or pressurized? you will need some form with that amount of light.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 14, 2007)

24x12x24

I have a pressurized co2 system to go onto it with a hagen ladder from my old co2 yeast setup

Light would be 4 inches above the tank


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Get a diffuser or in-line reactor instead of the bubble ladder.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it puts you in high light category so keep up with your co2 and ferts also like the others said find a better way to disperse co2.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, that is a high light tank! I use 110 Watts over a 29 and i have a ton of nasty BBA due to inconsistant DIY CO2. 20 inches really isn't THAT deep! 

I would recommend using the full wattage of that light for only a couple of hours as a 'noon burst'. Use 1/2 that for the rest of the photoperiod of about 7 or 8 total hours. 

I am glad to here you have gone presurized! I just got a regulator in today, so i'll be joining you soon! Keep those ferts up and keep an eye on things. First sign of trouble, and i'd cut back on the lights a bit. 

Hope some of this helps! Good luck!


----------



## 1987 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thats all fine and dandy thanks for the info, but my original question was pertaining to the height of this tank being that it's not a normal sized tank

instead of being like [====] It goes

===
| |
| |
| |
| |
===

I was under the impression that anything over 12 inches in hiight the watts divided by gallons theroy goes awry.... Not true?


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Narrow tanks lose light*

It is true that narrow tanks lose light through the sides, so you have somewhat less lilght per gallon than rated, but the suggestion for light timing is still good, IMO. In fact, if possible, I'd start with lower light and timing and then increase until you have trouble keeping up ther ferts, as evidenced by algae issues. You'd be wise to begin with half that light, get everything going well without algae, then increase with the noon burst with the second half of the lighting.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

No you will be fine thats a good amount of light.


----------



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

Make sure you keep up on ferts. It will be a nasty sight if you don't. I am over 4 WPG but have know algae. The people on this site told me how important it was to get your ferts in check. The only thing that is tough is keeping up on the pruning. I have a 55gal w/ a ton of bunched plants plus I am just starting a saltwater setup. I think all I get done is sleep work eat and work on my tanks. I love this hobby.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 14, 2007)

andy485 said:


> Make sure you keep up on ferts. It will be a nasty sight if you don't. I am over 4 WPG but have know algae. The people on this site told me how important it was to get your ferts in check. The only thing that is tough is keeping up on the pruning. I have a 55gal w/ a ton of bunched plants plus I am just starting a saltwater setup. I think all I get done is sleep work eat and work on my tanks. I love this hobby.


are you using the ei method?


----------

